
LibreStock – do-whatever-you-want stock photos - davegri
http://librestock.com/
======
anigbrowl
OK interface I guess. I don't like that there's nothing about the author of
the photo or any other metadata and that you have to click through to (maybe)
see that. I would be extremely reluctant to use any of these in a commercial
or potentially commercial context without being able to verify and archive the
rights clearance information. Also, the tag curation is bad.

If you look at a real stock photo site you see the professionals put in a ton
of extra work, eg they'll have maybe 20 photos built around the same
model/theme so that if one's not quite right another is, or to give a feeling
of depth above and beyond individual pretty photos.

Personally I would not use this service. Stock photography is already cheap
and it's already hard enough for photographers to make a living without
competition from free, even if it's not free-as-in-beer. I would much rather
buy the rights or do the work myself than spend all my time wandering around
the Libre Landfill. A term like that might sound cruel or dismissive, but I
don't care for the way that the cult of the amateur and the availability of
very cheap technology has massively devalued the craft of professional
photographers. This is part of a much longer historical trend in which the
artistic/creative input to a piece of work is systematically undervalued and
more is invested in marketing it than producing it. Selling is important, but
the problem is that salespeople generally don't care what they sell as long as
they get paid for doing so.

~~~
davegri
Valid concerns, in a way your right but you can't fight supply and demand
there will always be people looking for cheap things and people looking for
the best quality things and willing to pay for it. I find that the people who
complain that design contests ruined design or that cms's ruined building
websites simply need to step their game up and attract higher quality
customers who understand their value. it's up to you to prove your value and
complaining about the market isn't very useful.

~~~
anigbrowl
Yeah. I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with the approach of
this site, I've just become skeptical of Free Culture as a source of economic
empowerment.

------
omm
Searching for "hospital" didn't go as expected
[http://imgur.com/wCfA2Q2](http://imgur.com/wCfA2Q2)

~~~
davegri
Yeah, I'm working on the search algorithm, sorry for that

------
yaps8
It is unfortunate that the suggested example triggers no result.

"0 Results for silly face"

~~~
xd1936
That was the first thing I tried, too. Bummer.

[http://i.imgur.com/PC6bYVg.png](http://i.imgur.com/PC6bYVg.png)

------
15charlimit
A search for "bees" return tons of "beer"-tagged images with nothing bee-
related in them.

It also returns actual bees, but why the beer? Is it not an exact match
search?

~~~
mfoy_
I'd be inclined to believe they trim the 's' to "singularize" the search term,
so "cars" becomes "car", etc, then query where " LIKE '%bee%' "

------
supersan
This is an amazing find! I'm wondering if anybody knows of a site for stock
music tracks. I'm writing a mobile app (free) in which I want to include some
stock music for my app's users to create their mixes but I can't find a single
site which allows you to bundle their tracks inside your app. Anybody know
anything?

~~~
dangets
You might try Jamendo. Most (all?) of the music on that site is under Creative
Commons license, but I'm not 100% sure if that captures exactly what you want.

~~~
supersan
thanks so much. your reply really helped me to go in the right direction
(looks for music sites with CC license)

------
pmiller2
I'm really confused. I searched for "water" and it tells me I have 842
results, but then only displays 15 of them and doesn't give me any kind of
paging mechanism. What gives?

Edit: I get the intended scrolling mechanism when I page down in Firefox, but
not in Chrome.

~~~
rcthompson
My mointor is tall enough that at full screen, the entire page fits on screen
and there is no scroll bar. In order to trigger the loading of additional
results, I have to take the browser out of full screen, resize it to be small
enough to make a scroll bar appear, and then finally scroll the page a little
bit. Seems like poor design to me. It could be worked around simply by
including a "load more results" button at the bottom. If the infinite scroll
works, then you'll never see the button. Otherwise it will be there as a
failsafe.

~~~
davegri
Sorry, my bad. fixed now.

~~~
rcthompson
Cool, it works now!

------
bariumbitmap
Results for "bald" are somewhat puzzling.

[https://imgur.com/hrNitqk](https://imgur.com/hrNitqk)

------
zecho
It sucks.

[http://librestock.com/search/?query=laughing+woman+eating+sa...](http://librestock.com/search/?query=laughing+woman+eating+salad)

------
Retr0spectrum
I searched for "computer", and I had to scroll down a surprisingly long way to
get to anything that wasn't an apple product. I guess photographers are all
mac users.

~~~
po1nter
I got different results[1] (2nd picture from the left)

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/MgCrvVu.png](http://i.imgur.com/MgCrvVu.png)

~~~
Retr0spectrum
I guess I missed that one (there's also an intel heatsink that shows up quite
quickly). Still, at least 95% of the results seem to be apple products.

------
oberstein
[http://morguefile.com/](http://morguefile.com/) is a lot better.

~~~
davegri
is everything on morguefile public domain?

------
hamhamed
this is cool, i was using [https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/) but
their search feature was shity. Can you also setup a favicon for this so i can
bookmark it properly?

------
skrowl
What is their business model? How do they pay for this bandwidth?

~~~
dangrossman
The site only hosts thumbnails. It'd take an awful lot of traffic for
bandwidth cost to become problematic, at which point throwing the site behind
a free Cloudflare account would soak up 99% of it.

------
yarrel
So that's gratisstock, then.

~~~
davegri
whats gratisstock?

~~~
doragcoder
I was thinking of it as a play on the word "free" in french before the word
Stock...

    
    
        Gratis - Free as in Beer
        Libre - Free as in Speech

~~~
itsybitsycoder
But if they're public domain, the are free as in speech. You can modify the
images any way you like and then do whatever with the result.

